# salary & relocation



## pj03

hello all expat users


I have around 7 yrs of experience and have been offered a software engineer job at Singapore. The offer is $3500/mo for 6months of probation and $4k thereafter with a 2 yrs commitment period.
The employed would not be providing any relocation.

is this a good enough offer? I am single and currently based in India working as a senior analyst developer.

I would really appreciate any inputs

thanks


----------



## simonsays

This question comes up .. 

There are IT engineers living in 3,500 $ salary, and those earning 12,500 and still whine ...

Only you can justify your living expenses ..

For relocation etc. you should look for banking job, so you can get twice that pay offer + incentives / Benefits

You are coming on local terms and you decide .. 

Cheers

(from somebody who is semi-IT and earning about your offered salary ..


----------



## sanbackup12

pj03 said:


> hello all expat users
> 
> 
> I have around 7 yrs of experience and have been offered a software engineer job at Singapore. The offer is $3500/mo for 6months of probation and $4k thereafter with a 2 yrs commitment period.
> The employed would not be providing any relocation.
> 
> is this a good enough offer? I am single and currently based in India working as a senior analyst developer.
> 
> I would really appreciate any inputs
> 
> thanks


Hi Congratulations on getting the job.

I am also trying for Singapore on testing /QA job.Please suggest me how did you followed to get the calls.

Since I am not getting any calls even I uploaded my resume is all portals.

Do you have Visa before applying?

Please clarify on these..

Thanks Inadvance,
San


----------



## simonsays

mate, you dont' get work Visa before you get a job .. this is SINGAPORE, NOT US .. here, the employer gets your work visa

If you need, read up on EPEC, issued by MOM.

And that allow you upto 1 year Long term visa to seek for jobs, and sort of pre-qualifies you for any job here ..


----------



## sanbackup12

ecureilx said:


> mate, you dont' get work Visa before you get a job .. this is SINGAPORE, NOT US .. here, the employer gets your work visa
> 
> If you need, read up on EPEC, issued by MOM.
> 
> And that allow you upto 1 year Long term visa to seek for jobs, and sort of pre-qualifies you for any job here ..


Thanks for the clarification.

May I know the procedure on how to get the calls from recruiters/consultancies ...

As of now I am not getting any calls.

Pls suggest me regarding this.

I am tring in IT area on software testing /QA area.

Thanks Inadvance
San


----------



## simonsays

if there is a procedure to ensure you get called, I am keen to know as well .. don't we all want to get called ??  

Well, when I was job hunting, I used to send out 10 applications a day and I used to get 1 call a month .. and I was ecstatic .. 

Sorry mate ..

I could suggest you to look for India based recruiting firms, like Cognizant, Appar, TCS, Mahindra .. etc. .. 

Dunno how to help otherwise ..


----------



## Avanthi

Hi All,

I am Currently working in an MNC as a Desktop support Engineer and i am from India.
Please suggest me on how to apply for a PEP Visa. How can one apply for this from India. 
I want to plan to come to singapore and work there. Please guide me on how to go about this. Appreciate a quick response on this.

Avanthi.


----------



## dayanand

Avanthi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Currently working in an MNC as a Desktop support Engineer and i am from India.
> Please suggest me on how to apply for a PEP Visa. How can one apply for this from India.
> I want to plan to come to singapore and work there. Please guide me on how to go about this. Appreciate a quick response on this.
> 
> Avanthi.


Here is the MOM link for PEP - check the criteria.
Personalised Employment Pass - Before you apply - Ministry of Manpower

If you are in India (and not any employment holder in Singapore) you can apply if you are earning SingaporeDollar 8000 per month (approx 1.SGD=35.INR ). Check the website for precise info.
also you should have some local contact for PEP. 

hope that helps.


----------

